# Lost Cause @ The Hustler Billiards



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If any of you London guys are out and about on Friday 16th stop in and say hi. We'll be playing from about 8 to midnight. We suck but usually have a good time. Classic Rock with some Blues thrown in. It's a surprise birthday party for the owner so please don't call them, LOL.

http://www.hustlerbilliards.com/index.htm


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I will be there. Seen Dave's band a bunch of times and they are great.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, well that deserves a beer :food-smiley-004:

We do have fun, that's as far as I'll go.





mario said:


> I will be there. Seen Dave's band a bunch of times and they are great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> If any of you London guys are out and about on Friday 16th stop in and say hi. We'll be playing from about 8 to midnight. We suck but usually have a good time.


Quit saying you suck. We'll be the judge of that (llol)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of the guys here can really play so compared to them I'm afraid I suck  I do have have some nice gear though, LOL. I think of it something like golf. Every once in a while I have a good round, or hit a particularly good shot, and that keeps me going back. If we have a decent gig, or even just play a few songs well, then I'm thrilled. Bottom line tends to be we enjoy it and most of the folks who come to see us do to, I'm good with that  (but you'll never hear me say I'm a guitar player)



Guitar101 said:


> Quit saying you suck. We'll be the judge of that (llol)


----------

